# how to hook up yamaha mg82cx mixer to onkyo 607 receiver



## spacehunterlu

Hi everyone,

This is my first ever post here. Forgive me if anyone has ever answered my question. Now I am trying to set up a Karaoke system like the attachment. The confusion comes from the connection between yamaha mixer and onkyo receiver. 

Yamaha mixer has stereo TRS output(L and R) in yellow. Onkyo has RCA input(L and R). I tried to google them and I didn't find any cable for this connection.


Yamaha mixer manual:
http://www2.yamaha.co.jp/manual/pdf/pa/english/mixers/mg82cx_en_om.pdf

Onkyo receiver manual:
http://www.eu.onkyo.com/dl/1334040/Manual_TX-SR607_English.pdf

Any way to solve this problem? Much appreciated for your help!


----------



## tonyvdb

Hello and Welcome to the Shack.

Ideally you need two of these to convert the signal properly using a small transformer that is inside the adapter.


----------



## spacehunterlu

Appreciate your prompt reply!

The current problem is this mixer has only stereo TRS output(L and R). So XLR can't apply here.


----------



## tonyvdb

Why dont you use the "record out" left and right outputs they are rca? You can also just use two of these as most mixers alow you to "short" the one pin and it will automatically convert it to a line out level.


----------



## spacehunterlu

Hi Tony,

From the manual:
This mixer's STEREO Master control has no affect on the singal output via REC out jacks. Be sure to make appropriate level adjustments at the recording device. 

So it's not a good idea to use rec OUT jack since I can't adjust them in Master control.

"American Recorder (ART) 1/4" Male Mono to RCA Female Adapter " you recommended is to convert stereo output to mono L or R, right? I will try it. Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb

spacehunterlu said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> From the manual:
> This mixer's STEREO Master control has no affect on the singal output via REC out jacks. Be sure to make appropriate level adjustments at the recording device.
> 
> So it's not a good idea to use rec OUT jack since I can't adjust them in Master control.
> 
> "American Recorder (ART) 1/4" Male Mono to RCA Female Adapter " you recommended is to convert stereo output to mono L or R, right? I will try it. Thanks.


I personally have a Yamaha mixer (much larger) but the same idea the record out jacks can still be adjusted by adjusting the levels on the faders on the inputs. 

Yes the 14' mono to rca converters will still work by plugging them into the 1/4" TRS inputs.


----------



## tweston2

Space hunter, I am wondering if you figured out this issue. I am dealing with pretty much the same thing and wanted to know what route you took and if it worked well. I am using Audio out (Head Phone) jack from computer to RCA "CD in" on mixer, The RCA "Tape out" to RCA "In" on Amp/Reciever. I have a Shure sm 58 Dynamic mic plugged into my mixer. I can get halfway decent sound through my home theater system but with little knowledge of impedence and ohms, and such I am not sure if I am getting the best quality or if I am going to wreck something. Thanks for any input.


----------



## lsiberian

tweston2 said:


> Space hunter, I am wondering if you figured out this issue. I am dealing with pretty much the same thing and wanted to know what route you took and if it worked well. I am using Audio out (Head Phone) jack from computer to RCA "CD in" on mixer, The RCA "Tape out" to RCA "In" on Amp/Reciever. I have a Shure sm 58 Dynamic mic plugged into my mixer. I can get halfway decent sound through my home theater system but with little knowledge of impedence and ohms, and such I am not sure if I am getting the best quality or if I am going to wreck something. Thanks for any input.


I'm having a hard time following.

From what I understand you are hooking up computer to a mixer then the mixer to a receiver? Is that correct? Why not hookup the computer directly to the receiver?


----------



## tweston2

I wanted to plug in a Microphone for Karaoke, as the original poster was, and wanted to be able to mess with the vocals and add effects.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

tweston2 said:


> I wanted to plug in a Microphone for Karaoke, as the original poster was, and wanted to be able to mess with the vocals and add effects.


If you’re able to do this with your current connections, which are fine, then you’re good to go. If you aren’t getting any effects through the mixer’s RCA tap outputs, then:

Go from the computer to two of the mixer’s 1/4” inputs, using these:

















​

Use a second set of the RCA to 1/4” cables to go from the mixer’s main L/R outputs to the receiver.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

